# Timber Home



## loobielou (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi I am looking to build a SIPS Timber Home. Does anyone have experience in doing this in Cyprus.

Can anyone advise us of an Architect in Cyprus that deals with timber houses. Please can you also advise us on roughly how much an architect will charge.

Many thanks


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

We built a SIPS home a couple of years ago. The architect doesn't necessarily need any experience in SIPS as the technology can deal with standard plans. We sent our plans to the SIPS company who made a few minor alterations to improve load bearing distribution, roof pitch etc., but the architect approved plans are essential to get through planning. I can't remember the price off hand but will go through records to find out. The architect was also required to visit the site several times and sign off on things such as services and other buildings regs. The biggest pain we had was finding a competent company that could build a standard concrete platform to specification. The house itself wasn't a problem and was completed and ready to move into in only 40 days.


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Any links that you have will be very interesting . 
I have thought about building a 'Green Eco' home , that you hear about in Austria.
Anyones experience will be useful.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi All, the sipps timber home sounds allright, time to check the internet for further info


----------



## BaguetteMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Folks,
How did the SIPS houses work out in terms of cost (versus a conventional build) or, if you have it, a cost per sq.metre. I have seen these houses recommended for cool or cold places as the high level of insulation means they are cheaper to keep warm the year round. How do the perform in a warm/hot climate like Cyprus? Did you clad the outside in timber of use a brick or block finish outside? Any hints or tips about this type of construction? Anything you would change/do differently?
Thanks in advance.


----------

